# Recurve question?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I just found an old recurve in my moms garage. I was just wondering what i should look for to see if it is in good shape still? Does anyone know any good recurve guys for strings and work on it?


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Ya take it to Tex o bob, he will put a new string on it, let his boy shoot up all your arrows, and then he probably keep the bow. :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Ya take it to Tex o bob, he will put a new string on it, let his boy shoot up all your arrows, and then he probably keep the bow. :mrgreen:


At the very least you can count on Tex putting a big SCRATCH on one of the limbs! :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > Ya take it to Tex o bob, he will put a new string on it, let his boy shoot up all your arrows, and then he probably keep the bow. :mrgreen:
> ...


 -BaHa!- <<--O/


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

ha.........ha. :?

Bring it over and I will do neither of what those two ninnies wrote. What I will do is tell you if it's shootable and get you going with it.  

BTW, you two can both go pound sand! :twisted:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Here's a recurve question: Do they still make recurves???


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I have one as well Idiot.................................and Why?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Do they make them at the same place that they make covered wagons and dial up internet???


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

Ba HaHA you guys crack me up!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Do they make them at the same place that they make covered wagons and dial up internet???


NO! They make them at the same place as Hoola Hoops and Slinkys. :mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

my father in law just gave me one he made in high school. I dont know if I want to put a carp real on it or just use the bow as a spear.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> my father in law just gave me one he made in high school. I dont know if I want to put a carp real on it or just use the bow as a spear.


 :lol:


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Do they call them recurves because they curve and then curve again, and if so, then why wouldn't they call long bows, curves?


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

EPEK,

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Do they make them at the same place that they make covered wagons and dial up internet???


Yes, and Chums. :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Do they call them recurves because they curve and then curve again, and if so, then why wouldn't they call long bows, curves?


Because true long bows don't "curve" at all...So I guess that would be called a nocurve... _(O)_


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > Do they make them at the same place that they make covered wagons and dial up internet???
> ...


 -_O-


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> Do they call them recurves because they curve and then curve again, and if so, then why wouldn't they call long bows, curves?


Is that like re fried beans or twice baked potatoes? My wife has recurled hair since she had already curled it on the day before. I sleep in a remade bed. It could go on and on and on!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> EPEK said:
> 
> 
> > Do they call them recurves because they curve and then curve again, and if so, then why wouldn't they call long bows, curves?
> ...


It's good to see the elk22 guy back in town.....finally, almost a normal people !! :shock:


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey TEX could you make a string if the bow is okay and if so what would that cost?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> Hey TEX could you make a string if the bow is okay and if so what would that cost?


I would just buy one. You can get them On line at 3Rivers archery or Black Widow.
Be careful. Old bows like that don't do well with fast flight strings so be sure you get a Dacron string or you could ruin the bow.


----------

